# Firearm transfer Alabama?



## PompNewbie

Anyone know the process for this? I called Mikes Gun shop and they told me that since a AL resident can legally purchase a gun in thier store and drive home with it.. that a transfer through a FFL is not required.. I have called the Local ATF office but had to leave a msg.
Can any FFL's confirm this?
This is for a long gun
Thanks


----------



## collectorden

It's a confusing issue, but the way I understand it, you can buy a non-handgun in person from a florida FFL, but not from an individual.

Q: To whom may an unlicensed person transfer firearms under the GCA?A person may sell a firearm to an unlicensed resident of his State, if he does not know or have reasonable cause to believe the person is prohibited from receiving or possessing firearms under Federal law. A person may loan or rent a firearm to a resident of any State for temporary use for lawful sporting purposes, if he does not know or have reasonable cause to believe the person is prohibited from receiving or possessing firearms under Federal law. A person may sell or transfer a firearm to a licensee in any State. However, a firearm other than a curio or relic may not be transferred interstate to a licensed collector.
[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and (5), 922(d), 27 CFR 478.29 and 478.30]


Q: From whom may an unlicensed person acquire a firearm under the GCA?A person may only acquire a firearm within the person’s own State, except that he or she may purchase or otherwise acquire a rifle or shotgun, in person, at a licensee’s premises in any State, provided the sale complies with State laws applicable in the State of sale and the State where the purchaser resides. A person may borrow or rent a firearm in any State for temporary use for lawful sporting purposes.
[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and (5), 922(b)(3), 27 CFR 478.29 and 478.30]

I checked with Styx river range at one time and they said they do transfers from FL residents to AL residents.


----------



## user207

PompNewbie said:


> Anyone know the process for this? I called Mikes Gun shop and they told me that since a AL resident can legally purchase a gun in thier store and drive home with it.. that a transfer through a FFL is not required.. I have called the Local ATF office but had to leave a msg.
> Can any FFL's confirm this?
> This is for a long gun
> Thanks


An Alabama resident can purchase a long gun from a Florida store, and drive home with it. It is perfectly legal. Hand guns "no"


----------



## collectorden

Tim Barry ( BAYWATCH TOWERS ) said:


> An Alabama resident can purchase a long gun from a Florida store, and drive home with it. It is perfectly legal. Hand guns "no"


But the question is, can an Al resident buy a long gun from an individual in FL.


----------



## FrankwT

PompNewbie said:


> Anyone know the process for this? I called Mikes Gun shop and they told me that since a AL resident can legally purchase a gun in thier store and drive home with it.. that a transfer through a FFL is not required.. I have called the Local ATF office but had to leave a msg.
> Can any FFL's confirm this?
> This is for a long gun
> Thanks



They are right, when buying from a licensed store. An individual has to ship the gun to an FFL in AL is my understanding.


----------



## bobinbusan

But the question is, can an Al resident buy a long gun from an individual in FL. 

FTF = YES , what are your concerns? You got concerns then get a FFL to log it in FL. & then transfer it to you if you want a clear paper trail and owner ship of the weapon tracked back to you and away from the person you bought it from:whistling:

It's your dime, be cool and it is workable.

This is for a long gun only


----------



## PompNewbie

Per ATF (yes i called them) all firearms being sold across state lines are subject to transfer through FFL


----------



## Gravity3694

PompNewbie said:


> Per ATF (yes i called them) all firearms being sold across state lines are subject to transfer through FFL


Yep.

http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/unlicensed-persons.html#gca-unlicensed-transfer


----------



## bigbulls

If you are buying a long gun in Florida from a licensed dealer then you can take the gun home with you if your state does not prohibit you from purchasing from a dealer across state lines or outside of bordering states. Some states restrict you to buying within their borders or bordering states and some states do not have this restriction.

If you are buying a handgun from a licensed dealer in Florida then you must have that dealer ship the handgun to a licensed dealer in your state of residence. I know it dumb as shit but that's politicians for you.

Any firearm (hand gun or long gun) that is to be transferred between two private individuals across state lines must be shipped or delivered to a licensed dealer in your state of residence. This would require the purchaser to be 18 years of age for a long gun and 21 years of age for a hand gun. Again, dumb as shit but.........

If you are transferring a firearm privately within your states boundaries then no dealer need be involved, even if shipping to another part of the state (Pensacola to Tampa for example). Check with your states laws but in Florida this would only require the person receiving the firearm to be 18 years of age regardless if it were a hand gun or a long gun.


----------

